# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Has anyone tried GNC's Arimatest

## smeegle

Saw this product at GNC and didn't know if anyone had feedback on it? Suppose to increases testosterone up to 10,000%

----------


## ottomaddox

If it sounds too good to be true it is. At $160.00 for a 1 month supply= Rip-off. Don't believe the hype. Research the ingredients seperately and maybe you can find it for cheaper. How old are you?

----------


## PEWN

its as good as growth hormones you get in a pill form..

----------


## smeegle

I'm using Lipoflame and Amplify 02, this is my first week...seems to be working well....5'11, 185lbs, 23%bf.....I saw the Arimatest was wondering how it would stack.

----------


## Teegunn

I tried a few sample packs. Seemed to give a preworkout boost. Could have been in my head though. At those prices, I'll pass. If I can get em cheaper down the line, might give em a try.

----------


## Bren

i will pick some up when/if they go on sale. a couple people told me that is the best test booster you can get over the counter. and its a sub lingual so it goes into your blood stream, bypassing your digestive system. let me know how it works for you if you get some.

----------


## Philmac23

Is GNC the manufacturer??

----------


## Philmac23

Wow it increases your test better than test itself.

----------


## pognog

> If it sounds too good to be true it is. At $160.00 for a 1 month supply= Rip-off. Don't believe the hype. Research the ingredients seperately and maybe you can find it for cheaper. How old are you?


Uhm..I just bought one two weeks ago, and it's $65 for 60 pills, at 2 pills a day dosage that's a month's supply. Not $160 lol. But yeah, I'm on the third week of using it, and so far, I do have to admit, it gives me a nice boost of endurance and some strength for my workouts. I take 1 on nonworkout days, and 2 on workout days. 

As for the 10k% increase in Test, that's totally exaggerated I think. If that was true, how much of that would aromatize, and how much PCT would I need...Alot of questions come with the usage of this product, but then again, since it's an over the counter product, I don't think it would be capable of giving me gyno or some other crazy sideeffect, hopefully...

I do feel an increase in power, and some gains in muscle. But I'm hoping someone who is also using this product can confirm the effects by having bloodtests done before and after usage, and could possibly give some better feedback on this stuff.  :Welcome:

----------


## pognog

> Is GNC the manufacturer??



Umm no, GNC is the place that sells it, the manufacturer is MuscleMeds.
Check out this site:

http://arimatest.com/

----------


## BdyBildr86

Well all i see is talk about how this product is lying... what i want to know is if this product has shown any gain in mass and/or strength? :Nutkick:

----------


## brahmabull

Hey pognog

I've been using this stuff for a 11 days and have seen an increase in strength and noticed more size and mass on my frame. Currently, I'm up three pounds with my bodyfat staying the same and eating pretty much whatever I want. Your getting a placebo effect cause alot of what you said about the stuff similar to what i've experienced.

10,000% is extremely hard to believe but, an increase in test levels does occur. The actual percentage could vary between you and me but, the notion that test levels are above normal is true. I mean i've flipped out on someone since taking this and had the urge to punch a hole in the wall on more than one occassion. If that ain't test then maybe it was a bad burrito i ate but, i seriously doubt that.

So, dude you're not alone in this and i've tried many different types of prohormones, pro-steroids , designer steroids since 1996 and this stuff ranks up there with them. Don't listen to the non-believers and just keep taking it and keep growing.

----------


## Jfew44

> Hey pognog
> 
> I've been using this stuff for a 11 days and have seen an increase in strength and noticed more size and mass on my frame. *Currently, I'm up three pounds* with my bodyfat staying the same and eating pretty much whatever I want. Your getting a placebo effect cause alot of what you said about the stuff similar to what i've experienced.
> 
> 10,000% is extremely hard to believe but, an increase in test levels does occur. The actual percentage could vary between you and me but, the notion that test levels are above normal is true. I mean i've flipped out on someone since taking this and had the urge to punch a hole in the wall on more than one occassion. If that ain't test then maybe it was a bad burrito i ate but, i seriously doubt that.
> 
> So, dude you're not alone in this and i've tried many different types of prohormones, pro-steroids, designer steroids since 1996 and this stuff ranks up there with them. Don't listen to the non-believers and just keep taking it and keep growing.


You sure its the product? My weight fluctuates 2-4lbs every day

----------


## T_Own

3 pounds in the first 11 days is pretty good.... or just fluctuation...

i don't buy into any of the "test boosters" especially if it claims 10,000% increase. that would mean producing like a gram a week o.O

----------


## Alecs

Arimatest does not produce test. It releases test that is attached to protein carriers. So, basically you are using the test that is already in your body that would otherwise be unusable. I agree that the 10k% increase sounds ridiculous. I am not backing this product up yet, but I have seen significant gains in strength and endurance in just the three days I have been on it. I will post more after the cycle is complete.

----------


## Buick71455

For Any skeptics about this product- It works very very well. I have just ordered my 3rd pack! It is pretty potent stuff. After a month of use I gained a nice 8lbs of muscle, dry gains, Bodyfat went down as well. It helped me from ALL aspects of my workouts, produced great pumps, and strength. I did experience alot of agression and irritability I had a short fuse and would get a temper easily. This may bother some people, but I dont know why but I kinda like it.. Anyways this stuff works, Ima use it in conjunction with PCT as soon as it comes.

----------


## Non-Zero

> Arimatest does not produce test. It releases test that is attached to protein carriers. So, basically you are using the test that is already in your body that would otherwise be unusable. I agree that the 10k% increase sounds ridiculous. I am not backing this product up yet, but I have seen significant gains in strength and endurance in just the three days I have been on it. I will post more after the cycle is complete.


I agree. Alot of these store-bought 'legal' products claiming test boost are normally attributed to test release once in the body. Thus, it is not a means of ingesting test, but rather accessing natural unreachble test within the body. It is merely a catalyst. BUT HEY, whatever works for you - works for you. Good luck and gain hard !

----------


## freakon

wow!have you noticed the guys that are praising this POS has posted between 1-3 times! hmmmmmm

----------


## Philly Grappler

The only way to really find out if this stuff increases test or is a placebo effect is blood work. Then you have the facts right in front of you. A blood test before using and a blood test after could answer your questions. I was taking a test booster quite a while back. It was that Fadogia supplement that everybody was raving about. I went to the doctor and had blood work done for my test levels before taking it. I used the supplement and initially felt like it was working. 3 weeks into using it I went back to the doc and got my levels checked again. My levels were actually lower than when I started. 

If your doc is weird about ordering blood work for whatever reason, there are hormone tests you can order. My doc is cool when I ask for smomehting. He doesn't give me a hard time about it.

----------


## s1nt3k

I did one cycle stacked it with CellTech Hardcore, MassTech and MegaMan multivitamin. First week I gained 10lbs and then added Hexaghen. I go thru one MassTech container a week. By the end of the Cycle I gained 30lbs. I went from 170lbs to 200lbs. I was working out 4 days a week for 2 hrs to start and then reduced my workouts to 3 days a week on the last two weeks. Day 1 chest & tri's, day 2 back & bi's, day 3 legs. On the 4th day I would do muscles I missed, like shoulders, forearms and abs. I've kept my ab workouts to one day every other week so as not to burn a high degree of calories. I'm more focused on bulking up for now and I'll do all the shredding later. I also focus on getting that muscle tear in the gym. When I get that burn I know I'm right where I want to be.The best gains I've made have been when I pushed myself during the first two weeks. I find that during the day when I feel my muscles getting warm and sore that my body is lacking nutrients and that is generally when I eat or drink my weight gainer. Also at 3 or 4 in the morning and then at around 6 or 7 my body needs to replenish or I'll start to burn. My skeletal frame is that of an ectomorph so my metabolic rate is high. I do almost zero for cardio or else I'll burn what I gain. As long as I keep a high calorie count using this product I get excellent results.  :Strong: 

Oh and from what I read about Arimatest is that it does not increase Test it just tricks your body into using free-floating Test that is already there. It causes your body to accept Test that it has been rejecting so there are no worries of overproduction and thus giving you a non-steroidal testosterone boost. So be it, as long as it gets me where I want to be and I don't get sick or drop dead from using it I'm all right with it. I don't care for promises from a product I care for results and so far this is the best I've seen so far in my lifetime. Oh and yea everybody at my job swears up and down that I'm on steroids . I can't risk messing with anything because they constantly do random drug testing around here. Peace.

----------


## IM708

> did one cycle stacked it with CellTech Hardcore, MassTech and MegaMan multivitamin. First week I gained 10lbs and then added Hexaghen.


 The GNCs salesman must be in love with you.

----------


## s1nt3k

> The GNCs salesman must be in love with you.


 :Bbfalldownlaugh: 

Yea man I think your right. By the way I haven't read about anyone gaining as much as I have on the arimatest. I have a feeling it's the way I'm stacking it with the weight gainer. I mean a 5lbs bottle of the stuff every week I think is what is helping me pack the weight on. Granted I lost some weight during the past couple days of November due to the fact that I had a newborn baby girl and my mother was in town for the birth. She happened to start pissin me of and I stopped eating and I hardly slept. The stress during those 4 days made me loose 5lbs but now I've gone back up a little and I'm at 198. I'll post anymore increases in size while I'm on this second cycle but so far so good. Peace.

----------


## Noles12

> *I did one cycle stacked it with CellTech Hardcore, MassTech and MegaMan multivitamin*. First week I gained 10lbs and then added Hexaghen. I go thru one MassTech container a week. By the end of the Cycle I gained 30lbs. I went from 170lbs to 200lbs. I was working out 4 days a week for 2 hrs to start and then reduced my workouts to 3 days a week on the last two weeks. Day 1 chest & tri's, day 2 back & bi's, day 3 legs. On the 4th day I would do muscles I missed, like shoulders, forearms and abs. I've kept my ab workouts to one day every other week so as not to burn a high degree of calories. I'm more focused on bulking up for now and I'll do all the shredding later. I also focus on getting that muscle tear in the gym. When I get that burn I know I'm right where I want to be.The best gains I've made have been when I pushed myself during the first two weeks. I find that during the day when I feel my muscles getting warm and sore that my body is lacking nutrients and that is generally when I eat or drink my weight gainer. Also at 3 or 4 in the morning and then at around 6 or 7 my body needs to replenish or I'll start to burn. My skeletal frame is that of an ectomorph so my metabolic rate is high. I do almost zero for cardio or else I'll burn what I gain. As long as I keep a high calorie count using this product I get excellent results. 
> 
> Oh and from what I read about Arimatest is that it does not increase Test it just tricks your body into using free-floating Test that is already there. It causes your body to accept Test that it has been rejecting so there are no worries of overproduction and thus giving you a non-steroidal testosterone boost. So be it, as long as it gets me where I want to be and I don't get sick or drop dead from using it I'm all right with it. I don't care for promises from a product I care for results and so far this is the best I've seen so far in my lifetime. Oh and yea everybody at my job swears up and down that I'm on steroids. I can't risk messing with anything because they constantly do random drug testing around here. Peace.


So you spend about 100 bucks a week on all of this? Did the salesman recommend this or something?

----------


## Skynet Computer

so doing my IT work ......... Found out that "MuscleMeds" 

HAPPY HUNTING GUYS !!  :Evil2: 

oh this is a MSN map of thare location... 

http://maps.live.com/?v=2&encType=1&...imatest.com___

Registrant 
MuscleMeds 
8885757067 Phone 
163 E. Main Street, Suite #324 
Little Falls, New Jersey 07424 
United States 
[email protected] 

Administrative Contact 
Lisa Passaretti 
MuscleMeds 
8885757067 Phone 
163 E. Main Street, Suite #324 
Little Falls, New Jersey 07424 
United States 
[email protected]

Technical Contact 
Lisa Passaretti 
MuscleMeds 
8885757067 Phone 
163 E. Main Street, Suite #324 
Little Falls, New Jersey 07424 
United States 
[email protected] 

Registered Through 
GoDaddy.com, Inc. 
Domain Name: arimatest.com 
Created on: 2007-08-22 10:55:24 
Expires on: 2009-08-22 10:55:24 
Last Updated on: 2008-08-23 07:28:09 
Domain Servers 
NS1.MEDIATEMPLE.NET 
NS2.MEDIATEMPLE.NET

----------


## Skynet Computer

LISA PASSARETTI JEAN 

Class of 1981

Passaic Valley High School

Little Falls, NJ, US

Right across the Street from the Gas Station 

oH AND THE WEB SITE DOES NOT HAVE ANY ssl seCURITY so DONT BUY FROM ONLINE....


 :Chairshot:

----------


## s1nt3k

> So you spend about 100 bucks a week on all of this? Did the salesman recommend this or something?


No I do not spend a hundred bucks a week. I only spend anywhere from 27 to 45 bucks a week on MassTech and that all depends on whether I get a discount or not. I'll spend anywhere from 100 to 200 dollars at the beginning of the month on the supplements that will last me till the end of the month, I'll also include a bottle of MassTech for that week. The salesmen do not recommend that I spend so much at GNC on the contrary they are always surprised when I do. I don't always buy supplements GNC, if I find them online cheaper I'll buy them online. It's a matter of the final price including shipping vs GNC's discounts with their gold card. If it's only off by 2 or 3 dollars I may go with GNC because they are right down the block and I don't have to wait. I use that much MassTech because when I was overseas I saw a bodybuilder buying 8 5lbd bottles of the stuff. I said that's enough to last you all year and he told me he'll go thru it in about a month. I was shocked!  :EEK!:  He weighed over 240 and he told me that he had the best results with that weight gainer and recommended I do the same. I decided to give it a shot and I brought a bunch MassTech bottles and I've been using that stuff ever since. Yea it can be pricey but it seems to get the job done in a fast amount of time for me. If you know a cheaper way to get the same results in a short amount of time please tell me cause Id like to know how.

Update: I stopped using arimatest for now only because on my second cycle during the first week I did not gain anymore weight. I read on another website someone commenting that the body adapts to the product. I feel that that statement may be true for me. So I decided to give it a rest for a couple of weeks and then only use it before a workout to see If my weight starts to go up again. I believe that I may just need to stick to a month on month off cycle and I'm doing the same with the CellTech. I'm finding myself not eating enough sometimes because of my work schedule so I've had days that I lost 1 to 3 lbs but I have recovered that weight on concurrent days supplemented by the weight gainer. I still use the weight gainer though because I'm still maintaining my size and seeing a slow gain of 1lbd every 2 to 3 days but that goes to hell if I don't have access to food. Right now my weight is 199. I've gone down but I still have an edge because when I started on the arimatest I weighed 170lbs. My workout schedule is currently 4 to 5 days a week from 2 to 2 1/2 hours a day. Will keep you posted on further significant gains. Peace.

----------


## reddohc

> wow!have you noticed the guys that are praising this POS has posted between 1-3 times! hmmmmmm


yeh i noticed.. skeptical.. itd be more believeable if a 1000poster came in here and said it was a good product.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Yea man I think your right. By the way I haven't read about anyone gaining as much as I have on the arimatest. I have a feeling it's the way I'm stacking it with the weight gainer. I mean a 5lbs bottle of the stuff every week I think is what is helping me pack the weight on. Granted I lost some weight during the past couple days of November due to the fact that I had a newborn baby girl and my mother was in town for the birth. She happened to start pissin me of and I stopped eating and I hardly slept. The stress during those 4 days made me loose 5lbs but now I've gone back up a little and I'm at 198. I'll post anymore increases in size while I'm on this second cycle but so far so good. Peace.


Ever think maybe you haven used the toilet for a while? I've dropped some 10lbs bombs before. The reason why I say this, is I've taken Arimatest for an entire cycle before, the only thing I noticed from it was that my recovery time between workouts improved. I gained mass and strength, but those gains weren't anything different than what I'd normally gain without taking this crap. But for the recovery time improvement alone, it's worth it. You can fit in an extra workout in your week.

----------


## charlesriley

thats bs, if youd raised your test levels 10k youd be in deep trouble, think about it. and on top of that its more expensive than winny per tab. and it sound like those that believe in the product have been gettin leaner and stronger lol. i think all products from muscle meds are sam otc bs. if you look at thier marketing tactics and website they could be selling dirt in capsules and still make money.

i will stick to the natural proven otc supps. creatine, amino, arginine based products,protien everything else is a mockery and a Public Relations based product not independent science based.

if the company spends more on PR than lab tests then there is a simple answer. pharma companys dont do it so why small supplement pharma companies?? cuz they suck in real life thats why

----------


## Josh_g

About a year ago, I bought into the BS and tried it for a month. It is crap. Doesn't do a damn thing. I even got a letter in the mail about 6 months after I used it from some massive class action lawsuit against Muscle Meds and their false advertisement toward this product. Bottom line, don't waste your money. Stick with creatine and protein powders.

----------

